# red eyes vs green



## solaceofwinter

I heard somewhere that domesticated animals eyes usually shine green at night and wild animals have red glow. (when light is shined on them...)
any truth to that?


----------



## solaceofwinter

*answer*

apparently it isnt true...
Why Do Animals' Eyes Glow In The Dark? : NPR


----------



## Canadian

Cats and Raccoons glow green.


----------



## Think Prepared

Deer reflect green.


----------



## Rizzoni

Hmmm interesting write up. Thanks for sharing, solaceofwinter. I never knew anything about that.


----------



## solaceofwinter

i thought it was funny because it said humans dont and i guess its true but why do you have red eyes in all your photos?


----------

